

Verizon's Accidental Mea Culpa - caust1c
http://blog.level3.com/global-connectivity/verizons-accidental-mea-culpa/

======
2bluesc
Looks like it was taken down, Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DBHDyx7...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DBHDyx7n4D0J:blog.level3.com/global-
connectivity/verizons-accidental-mea-culpa/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
chrisan
Maybe verizon was just throttling traffic to that article? It's back up now :)

